# hunting poundage per draw length



## dingdong (Feb 10, 2015)

What would minimum hunting weights be for different draw lengths, from 25" to 50"? is it safe to say that at a 30" draw, 15 pounds can take small game like squirrels?

now, what bandsets from tbg will get me to that mark with a 30" draw? I prefer durability over performance, sominimal taper and 8-9" active band length would be optimal. Sorry, and thanks!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

There are plenty of posts on this forum about maximizing your bands potential. Draw weight has little if anything to do with it. You are looking to maximize the elongation factor of your bands by having your bands active length be close to exactly what you need to get your draw length.

Take a couple clamps and clamp off 1 inch of your bands. Over a ruler stretch it as far as you can and see how much it elongates. For instance my current batch of 1632 tubes 1 inch becomes 5 inches for a factor of 1:5. Now divide your draw length by the second number. My draw length is 28, so I get 5.6 meaning I want the active length of my bands (fork tip to pouch tie) to be 5.6 inches. This will maximize the speed/power of my bands.

You can also get more speed from TBG flats by tapering the cut, but as I don't do that I can't speak on the method behind figuring it out. But even without tapering, any TBG gold with the proper active length for your draw will kill a squirrel if you hit it in the head, and if you are hunting with a slingshot you should be capable of hitting a squirrel in the head or you have no business hunting with a slingshot.

Besides maximizing bands elongation factor you also want to pair your ammo to your bands. Personally I used 3/16 steel with my 1632 and I take dove, pigeon with that NP. With my 1 inch TBG flats I take squirrels with 7/16 inch steel with ease. There are plenty of posts here about pairing ammo to bands as well.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well stated Phoul Mouth. I would add, it is better to use a bit longer length than 1" for a more accurate stretch factor. I suggest about 6 inches. I was stretching tapered TBG to more than 600% when I was working toward 400+ fps.


----------

